# Good animators, where are they?



## Tattorack (Jul 1, 2018)

With Zonkpunch and Fuzzamorous pretty much dead and H0rs3 practically only making gay stuff, there's only Eiperil left and he's just not as good as the others. 
Are there any other NSFW and SFW animators out there that are comparable to H0rs3 or Zonkpunch?


----------



## bubblefizzroo (Jul 1, 2018)

Unfortunately, I do not know any. Most of the animators that publish animation memes online use tweening (for those who don't know, tweening is using a program to key frame animate limbs on a drawing, thus giving the illusion of animation). I wish there were more artists though that did hand drawn frame by frame animation! I know it's difficult but that's the beauty of animation - all the hard work put into it can pay off immensely


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 2, 2018)

bubblefizzroo said:


> Unfortunately, I do not know any. Most of the animators that publish animation memes online use tweening (for those who don't know, tweening is using a program to key frame animate limbs on a drawing, thus giving the illusion of animation). I wish there were more artists though that did hand drawn frame by frame animation! I know it's difficult but that's the beauty of animation - all the hard work put into it can pay off immensely


Zonkpunch did tweening, but that was some serious next level tweening!


----------



## Cawdabra (Jul 2, 2018)

I like diives.


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 3, 2018)

Cawdabra said:


> I like diives.


Diives is kinda... meh...


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Jul 3, 2018)

I am sure you could do a simple search on google for them, or take a browse around fur affinity. The power of the internet these days!


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 3, 2018)

Felix Bernard said:


> I am sure you could do a simple search on google for them, or take a browse around fur affinity. The power of the internet these days!


I've done that already. I'd be spending hours sifting through a whole bunch of bad stuff before anything remotely good pops up.
I was hoping to just cut to the chase and see if people had any recommendations.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 3, 2018)

....I know of one but since they got an actual animation job they're not sure if they can produce for free anymore. Their contract says not for pay but. I haven't been able to chat with them lately. They usually hung out in the warriors fandom though...and I'm not a fan. Don't ask.


----------



## zenmaldita (Jul 4, 2018)

take out the cash and you'll find some.


----------



## Tattorack (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey, guys, I'm not looking for someone to animate for me, I'm just looking for animators to follow.


----------

